# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Solar Marines tactical combat game

## timallen

Solar Marines is a tactical game of combat in space and on barren planets.  Kerry Anderson published this years ago and I am helping out by updating the map graphics for him.  Man-made terrain is all on the counters and is placed according to the scenario being played.  The game has a series of maps, with this  one being the moon with no atmosphere style.  There will also be a couple of arid sandy plain maps, and a simple space combat one.  This is what I have so far; I like how the base texture turned out and the craters but I am less happy with the crevasse; I may redo that.

----------


## johnvanvliet

if you need ideas 
have a look at this moon i did in Blender 
https://celestia.space/forum/viewtop...138165#p138165

----------


## timallen

thanks!  I will take a look.

----------


## timallen

map update with some changes and more craters.  The new small ones will not have any affect on the game.

----------

